# FAQ: UrQuattro vs Sport Quattro vs Coupe quattro



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

There are 4 cars that are commonly confused by beginners because they are all known as Coupes. They are very much different and very different in value and collectability.
Sport Quattro:








Note the short wheelbase, windshield angle and really wide stance. 
UrQ:








Note the flared fenders.
Coupe GT:








Note: no flared flenders. The was basically a non-turbo FWD UrQ
Coupe quattro:








This is a Type 89 car based on the Audi 90. 
This forum deals with the first two only, please use the 4000/Coupe GT forum or the 80/90/Cq forum for the other two.



_Modified by StormChaser at 12:49 PM 12/12/2008_


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: FAQ: UrQuattro vs Sport Quattro vs Coupe quattro (DUandCC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUandCC* »_Sport Quattro
Coupe GT:
Note: no flared flenders. The was basically a non-turbo FWD UrQ

1. By incident came across this car abandoned in my hometown few
days ago. The chassis is Sport quattro, but it's chassisnumber gives
that this car is S1 003, featuring a singel fuelrailed Pikes Peak derivat
engine. Good for this example anyhow.
2. I would say describing the coupe GT as a non.... UrQ is somewhat
strange as it is NOT a quattro car








For what it's worth, nice description for users who wonders http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by WAUOla at 6:57 PM 2-28-2006_


----------



## Mr.RS4 (Jul 16, 2005)

*Re: FAQ: UrQuattro vs Sport Quattro vs Coupe quattro (WAUOla)*

To make it easier aswell, your "coupe quattro" is infact whats known as the S2, same 20v Turbo engine as the late Urq and early S4.
So if you remember it as the S2 (and all S cars are quattro's, so calling it a coupe quattro is just silly) then you shouldnt confuse it at all








Also notice, as said above, the second pick of a Urq with the MTM badge on it, also has Sport quattro flares on it (notice how the taillights dont like up with the flares).


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: FAQ: UrQuattro vs Sport Quattro vs Coupe quattro (Mr.RS4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.RS4* »_To make it easier aswell, your "coupe quattro" is infact whats known as the S2, same 20v Turbo engine as the late Urq and early S4.

I can't say for the US market, but there has been a coupe quattro of
BOTH typ 85 and 89, latter having the 10 and 20V NA engines








Therefor it can be a coupe, coupe quattro or S2. (US specs of lightclusters
etc might give it away as a S2..?)


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: FAQ: UrQuattro vs Sport Quattro vs Coupe quattro (WAUOla)*

1. My description of the Coupe GT was non-turbo FWD (front wheel drive) UrQ...basically saying it was a 2WD non-turbo Coupe that looks a lot like a UrQ...causing much confusion.








2. In the USA, that would be a Coupe quattro...all of ours were quattro and had the 20v non-turbo engine. We never got the type 89 as FWD nor did we get the turbo engine.


----------



## VonDeutschVW (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: FAQ: UrQuattro vs Sport Quattro vs Coupe quattro (DUandCC)*

There are a few (less than 10) non fender flared non turbo coupe urquattro's in the states. I had one (bought it from a GI and had it for a year but wrecked it and had to crused it)


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: FAQ: UrQuattro vs Sport Quattro vs Coupe quattro (VonDeutschVW)*

No such animall...sorry. ALL UrQ's had the flared fenders. There is a persistant roumor that a few type 85 "Coupe quattros" were imported inot Canada in 1986 or 1987. They ould look exactly like the front wheel drive Coupe GT but have a 4000 quattro driveline and were NOT turbo. Now, I guess somebody could have done a turbo engine swap into one of those...but so far, nobody can prove that they ever existed in North America...not a single picture...not even Audi of America can document their importation...


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: UrQuattro vs Sport Quattro vs Coupe quattro (DUandCC)*

The only proof of a US spec Type 85 Coupe quattro I've seen was a rally car. I believe it was John Buffum who drove it.


----------



## VonDeutschVW (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: FAQ: UrQuattro vs Sport Quattro vs Coupe quattro (VonDeutschVW)*

call it what you will but I did pick up one from a GI. I will see if I can find the pics of it that I had and post them. I am not realy sure how it was imported but it was basicaly a 4000 quattro coupe.


----------



## VonDeutschVW (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: FAQ: UrQuattro vs Sport Quattro vs Coupe quattro (VonDeutschVW)*

Oh and just for curiosity sake If I have an type 85 coupe quattro can I talk here too? (even though I am in Germany)


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: UrQuattro vs Sport Quattro vs Coupe quattro (VonDeutschVW)*

The Coupe quattro "belongs" in the 4000/CGT forum. It's the car I drive every day.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: FAQ: UrQuattro vs Sport Quattro vs Coupe quattro (VonDeutschVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VonDeutschVW* »_call it what you will but I did pick up one from a GI. I will see if I can find the pics of it that I had and post them. I am not realy sure how it was imported but it was basicaly a 4000 quattro coupe. 

Yes, I did say that there were rumors of the Cq being here, sounds like that's what you had and I'm WAY jealous if you did have one... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: FAQ: UrQuattro vs Sport Quattro vs Coupe quattro (DUandCC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUandCC* »_UrQ:

DUandCC, you SURE know how to pick them!!






















First up you choose the widely discussed S1 '003 car, and - I didn't
come to think about it before NOW - the "urquattro" shown in this
thread is also a VERY special car!








Take a peek at the dashboard in this car, and you'll see that this
is a urquattro featuring a Sport quattro item. Not only that, but
this specific car has been build by Audi Sport and has been a 20V
engine testcar. Later on sold to Roland Mayer - best known as
head of the well known MTM tunerhouse in Germany - by approval
by Piech himself. 415hp and 475Nm, featuring ALL the tasty
Sport quattro chassisbits and complete Sport interior. Therefor
"note the flared fenders" is misguiding at this picture, as you can
se the Sport quattro profile down by the sidesills.








Have a pleasent evening (or night for us here in Europe atleast)
edit: PerL via SMS said this was just a MTM build








strangely, this specific car was announced as Audi Sport built on
time of sale in Sweden. Then I do not know, sorry


_Modified by WAUOla at 6:22 PM 3-9-2006_


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: FAQ: UrQuattro vs Sport Quattro vs Coupe quattro (WAUOla)*

Well, either way...I'd love to have it in my garage.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: FAQ: UrQuattro vs Sport Quattro vs Coupe quattro (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_1. By incident came across this car abandoned in my hometown few
days ago. The chassis is Sport quattro, but it's chassisnumber gives
that this car is S1 003, featuring a singel fuelrailed Pikes Peak derivat
engine. Good for this example anyhow.


Wait just a second! I just re-read this... Are you saying the Dahlback Sq (S1?) pictured above has been abandoned?!?!?!? WTF?! Has Hans (sp?) Dahlback lost his freakin' mind?!?!?!


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: FAQ: UrQuattro vs Sport Quattro vs Coupe quattro (DUandCC)*

The WAU 85 ZZZ ZEA 905 003 (S1 '003) is no longer in Dahlbäck's
hands, as he sold it to a norwegian nearby Oslo who runs a
streetcar event and a Audi repair and tuning garage. This new
owner has had this car for some years now, and I think the sale
went down as Dahlbäck is co-owner of the garage of new owner AND
most of all, got his hand on a genuin low-mileage rally Sport quattro.
The car was abandoned in the sence of being parked in the center
of my hometown, at a hanger pulled by a BMW X5. What I meant
by abandoned was that I couldn't see the owner anywere, so it was
there in open air in its full glory. (And he lives in the same town)
If there were Sport quattros ditched around in Norway, you'd bet your
arse I would only have an old Audi 100...










_Modified by WAUOla at 3:15 AM 3-10-2006_


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: FAQ: UrQuattro vs Sport Quattro vs Coupe quattro (WAUOla)*

OK, I knew there had to be more to that story.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif How much do they typically sell for over there?


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: FAQ: UrQuattro vs Sport Quattro vs Coupe quattro (DUandCC)*

The S1 '003 is yet again up for sale, and it is announced at
130 000 USD. Fully race rigged S1 cars I assume would be
approx 170 000 USD? But it is hard to tell, as there are few
examples and varying condition and historic background.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: FAQ: UrQuattro vs Sport Quattro vs Coupe quattro (WAUOla)*

OK then, thought I'd make an follow-up on the head post in this
thread to mayby enlighten some of the users of this forum.
So, here is a short grafical "tour" of the typ 85 quattro-turbo cars.
Based on my own norwegian homepage, this will just be a shortly
summed guide, have to see if I will update with more later on.
I don't bother listing EVERY detail on these cars, it would be too
much








*Audi quattro aka urquattro*








The urquattro was the first quattroed car to feature the turboed inline five, as all
of it derivates did, both rally and the 1984 Sport quattro. Every car in
this post is naturally with the quattro. What is noticable on the quattro
is its flared fenders. As for the rallycar, it was pretty much identical to
look at, regarding the shape of the chassis. In some rallies it has
fender extensions (seen at this picture above).
Street quattro has had 2144cc 10V 200hp, 2226cc 10V 200hp and a
very limited production (only 898 cars) of the 90/91 model 20V with new
engine management and 220hp at 2226cc.
The rally quattro competing in Group 4 featured a 320hp 10V 2144cc
engine.
So, in competition, Audi Sport further on developed the urquattro for
rally purpose, and the two cars to follow up in Group B was the
*Audi rally quattro A1 and A2*. Both pretty identical cars, but they
were lighter than their predecessor and had a wider stance. The
easiest way to identify one of these is at the flared fenders and that
they had one or two slanted airvents in the rear fenders for cooling
purposes. The use of lower or two slants differs from rally to rally as
dirt and gravel was not wanted into the rear diffs. Enginewise the
A1 was 340hp 10V 2144cc, and the A2 got the new "sport" capacity at
2133cc, developing 380hp at the 10V.
A1 and A2 (right):









*Audi Sport quattro*








The nose-heavy inline five engine was not the best car for cornering,
as it understeered. To compensate for this, Audi homologated a new
streetcar to be able to use it in Group B. Therefor, a batch of 214 cars
were made, and the most noticable is that it is a short quattro. Actually
the car is from the B-pillar and to the back a quattro that was cut 32cm
to give a shorter and more responsive wheelbase. The front is the one
of Audi 80, with a more upright windscreen. The "cutaway" behind the
B-pillar, the black front featuring mono-lamps and the wide stance as
DUandCC wrote is the giveaway on these cars. The Sport quattro was
the first streetcar from Audi to have the 20V engine, developing 306hp
at 2133cc. The rally Sport quattro differs very little in its shape from
the streetcar, but had a much stronger engine with around 450hp.
Some of the Audi drivers complained at the Sport for beeing to
nervous at high speeds, and therefor in high-speed rallies Audi
competed with some A2s and some rally Sports. To evolve from this
problem, Audi built the *Audi Sport quattro S1*, featuring big
wings all over it to give more grip. As Group B was banned, Audi also
did the *Audi Sport quattro S1 'Pikes Peak'* (and you americans
should know this best of all














) witch hade more power and even bigger
wings than the regular S1. Enginewise, there were no identical engines
on the S1 cars, varying in capacity and effects, but somewhere along
450~550hp is estimated. The Pikes Peak had 2110cc, as probably
most of the S1s had too, and developed 660hp.








S1 vs S1 'Pikes Peak' (right):









Now then, hope you've injoyed this bit









_Modified by WAUOla at 11:02 AM 3-11-2006_


_Modified by WAUOla at 8:50 AM 4-6-2006_


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: FAQ: UrQuattro vs Sport Quattro vs Coupe quattro (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_The urquattro was the first car to feature the turboed inline five, 

Wrong! The first car with the 5-cylinder turbo was the 1980 200 5T, presented to the market in the fall of 1979. The quattro had a modified engine from the 200.

_Quote »_Every car in
this post is naturally with the TorSen (Torque Sensitive) 4WD drivetrain,

Wrong again! Only the 88 and newer models (those with 2226 cc engine capacity) had the Torsen center differential. And, as you know, there were not many cars made after 1988. The 1980 to 1987 street cars used a regular open differential, with a manual full time lock. The later rally cars used a Ferguson center differential which has adjustable F/R bias, while the earlier ones used a similar differential to the street cars.

_Quote »_and a
very limited production (only 898 cars) of the 1990 model 20V with new
engine management and 220hp at 2226cc.

The 20V was available both for 1990 and 1991.



_Modified by PerL at 3:21 PM 3-11-2006_


----------



## beermonster (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: FAQ: UrQuattro vs Sport Quattro vs Coupe quattro (DUandCC)*

In Europe we also had the Audi Coupe Quattro. 136hp KV series engine (plus some 120hp cat strangled later cars). Visually identical to the GT, except that the centre console had the diff lock switch panel that the 4000q had, "quattro" decals on the rear side windows, "quattro" in the rear screen heater element, front and rear "quattro" badges, and a twinpipe exhaust. It was also slightly lowered with respect to the GT. Also some of them got the fibreglass bootlid that the later UR quattro's got.
It is essentially a 4000q with a GT bodystyle. They built 9,500 of them (approx) 1985-88. 
I suspect that as they got 136hp, and the US spec UR quattro's got 160hp, AND as the gearing is lower on the Coupe quattro, that the European Type 85 CQ's would not be much slower than the US UR quattro's. Except on ultimate speed.
For more information on the type 85 Coupe Quattro, the predecessor to the type 89 Coupe Quattro, have a look at my website http://www.kvquattro.com. 
Plenty of nice pictures of the Coupe Quattro on this page : http://www.kvquattro.com/gallery.html
A footnote to this : Some of the "sport" quattro's that people have are not. There are possibly as many homebuilt "sports" as originals out there, the donor car used to make Sport replica's is very often a Coupe Quattro (plus an early Audi 80). The Dialynx "sport" started life as a CQ. 
A Coupe Quattro (original Audi Press Photo)








_Modified by beermonster at 7:36 AM 3/23/2006_ 


_Modified by beermonster at 12:46 AM 3/25/2006_


----------



## mik_git (Mar 17, 2006)

man this is one crazy thread!!!


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (mik_git)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mik_git* »_man this is one crazy thread!!!

simply informative...


----------



## mik_git (Mar 17, 2006)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

Yes an d i hope you know not bad...
just one point i'd like to make, and feel free to laugh if you want...
Id have thought that to point out the cars discussed in this thread, you'd pick pics of standard ones...not that the pics up top arn't great to see, they don't really help in the uninitiated...


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (mik_git)*

Earlyer urquattro:








Later urquattro:








Sport quattro:








Coupe GT & Coupe quattro:
















Coupe GT5S & Coupe GL:
















These are the standard ones, there are also one-offs and other rare ones like the Treser ur-quattro cabrio.
Enjoy yourselves


_Modified by urquattro83 at 2:56 PM 3-28-2006_


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (urquattro83)*









OMG! I think I need new boxers... Why can't we have the late UrQ here? They are SO F'IN GORGEOUS!


----------



## VonDeutschVW (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: (DUandCC)*

Park Place motors in Seattle had one about 10 years back. (It was a late 87 and Identical to that one)


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (DUandCC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DUandCC* »_Why can't we have the late UrQ here?

Our preeeeeeeciooouzzzz!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (WAUOla)*

U.S. sales figures for the urq 1983-1986
Officially, the urq was first for sale in 1982, but it was low key.
1983 was the first year that Audi made it known that they were available
Between '1982 and '1983, 525 cars were sold. 
In '1984 65 cars were sold. 
In '1985 73 cars were sold.
In 1986 1 car was sold.

I'm working on the info for the sport quattro.... stay tuned.


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (Sepp)*

I swear a couple of days ago I saw a late urquattro at the hilton in portland OR. It was champagne with color matched wheels.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (StormChaser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StormChaser* »_ 
OMG! I think I need new boxers... Why can't we have the late UrQ here? They are SO F'IN GORGEOUS!









The only visible difference between the early and late URQ is the sloped headlights, the black tail lights and the 8x15 Ronal R8 rims. In other words, it's very simple to make an early car look like a late car.


----------



## MGaz (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_U.S. sales figures for the urq 1983-1986
Officially, the urq was first for sale in 1982, but it was low key.
1983 was the first year that Audi made it known that they were available
Between '1982 and '1983, 525 cars were sold. 
In '1984 65 cars were sold. 
In '1985 73 cars were sold.
In 1986 1 car was sold.

I'm working on the info for the sport quattro.... stay tuned.

So just 664 cars were sold?







is that all? why so few?


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_I'm working on the info for the sport quattro.... stay tuned.

Think there was two vehicles that was delivered to the US.
Both PerL and I has an overview of all vehicles delivered, which
originates from a book back home in my bookshelf...
Either Per posts tonight, or I will tomorrow.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_I'm working on the info for the sport quattro.... stay tuned.

These cars were delivered to USA as brand new:
(ch.nr, color, production date mm/dd/yr)
033, red, 3/12/85
035, red, 3/15/85
037, red, 3/12/85
039, red, 12/13/84
057, red, 4/2/85
058, red, 6/19/85
190, white, 12/20/84
194, green, 12/17/84
198, green, 2/19/85
208, white, 3/7/85
Rumours has it that Frank Beddor, Jr, the founder of Audi Club North America, owned 5 of these. One of the Sqs originally sold in USA now resides here in my hometown, imported by a local who has brought it over from Florida, where he has lived for the last few years. I believe it is one of the red cars, I have not yet seen it.


_Modified by PerL at 1:25 PM 10-6-2006_


----------



## garrege (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (PerL)*

The Beddor family does own at least 4 because the father, two sons and daughter each own one.
Pics of them have been in the Quattro Quarterly.
Seems like 3 of them are red and there was one odd ball (non-red).


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: FAQ: UrQuattro vs Sport Quattro vs Coupe quattro (StormChaser)*









I think I need one of those early Ur grills


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: FAQ: UrQuattro vs Sport Quattro vs Coupe quattro (MFZERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFZERO* »_








I think I need one of those early Ur grills

If you can get some Euro slanted hellas, and mounts, I'll trade you my whole early urq front end.


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: FAQ: UrQuattro vs Sport Quattro vs Coupe quattro (Sepp)*

Anyone tried to figure how many Ur-Q could be left in the US ?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: FAQ: UrQuattro vs Sport Quattro vs Coupe quattro (radgti8v)*

Yes, there is a gent named Bill Bremer, he's located in Maine, and he runs the Quattro regisrty.
He takes volunteered information regarding the car year, VIN, location, color, modifications etc, and has compiled a data base. Most of which is confidential, based on the owners certian requests.
For example, he informed me last year that there 49 1985 ur Quattros registered with him, but speculates around 40-45 cars of that model year actually exist, as some of the registered cars data is a bit old. 
He probably might already have info on your car!
If interested in contacting him, let me know.
I encourage all urQ owners to contact him, as he might be able to pass on some great info, such as where the car has been, modifications, accidents, etc.



_Modified by Sepp at 2:16 PM 1-16-2008_


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

that explained everything 
no longer confused!


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Made sticky?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (WAUOla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_Made sticky?

No, it used to be a sticky, but now it is linked in the new FAQ that is stuck at the top.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: FAQ: UrQuattro vs Sport Quattro vs Coupe quattro (StormChaser)*

This thread itself should be a sticky! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FAQ: UrQuattro vs Sport Quattro vs Coupe quattro (StormChaser)*

Pardon my stupid question, but what does "Urq" mean?


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: FAQ: UrQuattro vs Sport Quattro vs Coupe quattro (#1 S T U N N A)*

"The Original Quattro"


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FAQ: UrQuattro vs Sport Quattro vs Coupe quattro (URQ)*

thx! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

I'd like to bring this thread back to life, by correcting myself. I wrote (6 years ago) on page 1 that there is one Sport quattro here in my town that was imported from USA, and that I believed that it was one of the original US_spec vehicles. Since then, I have seen the car several times, and I have even seen the VIN number. It turns out that htis car is NOT one of the cars originally sold to USA. It has chassis number 56, and was originally sold to Germany, so it was a US grey market car. It is still owned by the same person who imported it from Florida.

Here's a pic of the actual car, #56


----------



## vagbahn (Dec 13, 2009)

I sort of looked through this thread but didn't see mention of what I've recently discovered. The SWB quattro appears not to be a coupe but a 4000 quattro with a coupe rear end hacked onto it .. note the rooflines


----------



## Domuhnator (8 mo ago)

Quartro's are so cool, I would love to have one.


----------

